# What’s your ugly midnight snack? I’ll start: cold spaghetti straight from the tupperware.



## jackallan (May 3, 2021)

hit me with your ugly midnight/ after work snacks


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mc Donalds fried chicken cutlets on sourdough, maybe with some pickles and kewpie mayo(not the sweet one). Also 24h convenience store riceballs with tuna salad.


----------



## jackallan (May 3, 2021)

ohhhh yeesss mate! have you tried the wasabi kewpie?


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

I made cupcakes recently... and late at night I may or may not have been sneaking them... with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

jackallan said:


> ohhhh yeesss mate! have you tried the wasabi kewpie?


loooooove it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Usually a tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## AmanZerm (Jun 16, 2021)

Cold fried chicken straight from the fridge and stale pasta + the chicken gravy.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

chips and dip


----------

